# Vanessa Mai - Infos zu Pics!



## sprudl (9 Apr. 2019)

Hallo, ich hoffe mal, dass mir jemand etwas zu diesen Bildern sagen kann!?
(z.B. Fotograf, Shooting, etc.) 

Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn einer das komplette Shooting in UHQ posten könnte! 



 



Besten Dank im Voraus!
​


----------



## Punisher (10 Apr. 2019)

nicht schlecht
:thx:


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Apr. 2019)

Hmmmm... Ich kann auf jeden Fall eins dazu sagen, und zwar: :thx:


----------

